# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  how to link cells between worksheets

## mufan

Hi,
I am a novice at excel even though I've used it for years.  I want to be able to take the results of a formula or just the value from a cell and have it automatically put in the cell of my choice in a different sheet of the same file.  For instance, i want the value from A1 sheet 1 to also appear in cell B6 of sheet 2.

Also, Is it possible to make the value of a cell appear in a cell of another excel file?  Thanks!

----------


## darkyam

In B6 of sheet2, =Sheet1!A1.  If there is a space in the name of the sheet, you will need single quotation marks, as in ='My tab'!A1.  For your second question, if you're referencing Book6, for example, the formula would be ='[Book6]My tab'!$A$1.

----------


## mufan

That's awesome!  Is it possible to insert a value in excel and then have that value placed within a sentence in a microsoft word report. 
 For instance, I would write a sentence saying: "The average of the five values was (insert # from excel spreadsheet here) over a six month period.

----------


## protonLeah

Copy the cell in question, then in the Word doc Select Edit -> Paste Special -> Paste link -> Excel WS Object.
Note that the cell you copy from XL will have to be sized to show the entire contents in the cell.

----------


## mufan

Not too user friendly.  I can't get the contents of the cell to insert into the sentence.  The sentence either moves above or a below it but refuses to be on the same line with it.  is there a better way?

----------


## protonLeah

In your Word document, you right click the inserted data box and select Format Object, select the layout tab and finally select one of the options, say TIGHT.  Then move the box where you want it (the arrow keys are easier than the mouse).  This is SOP for text/graphics boxes in _MS-_Word.

----------


## mufan

It doesn't change the value in the microsoft word document when I change it in the excel spreadsheet.  I want it to change the number in the ms document when I change the number in the excel spreadshee6t so I don't have to enter the data twice.  Is there a way to do that?

----------


## Stevie-B

Use the F9 key to up-date providing you've created a link and not a copy and paste job.

----------


## mufan

I have did a copy and paste job.  So how do I create a link?

----------

